# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Saluti dall'Italia

## Cyberminusie

Hi guys,
My name is Fabrizio I write from Italy.
I hope to learn many things from your experiences.
Having a small youtube DIY channel I hope to have many ideas for my DIY projects and maybe give a little contribution.
Thank you for accepting me in the comunity.
P.S. Sorry for my bad English

----------


## craka

G'day mate, 
Welcome.
Your written english is fine, only one spelling mistake 'community' but hell most of us native born english speaking people have spelling issues.

----------


## Cyberminusie

Thank's

----------


## OBBob

Welcome

----------


## InsaneAsylum

buongiorno Fabrizio, saluti e benvenuto al forum 
da dove vieni in italia?

----------


## r3nov8or

Welcome aboard! 
Your English is far better than my Italian  :Smilie:   
(and my Russian for that matter... My spidey senses are peaking as I recall a not dissimilar introduction from another distant friend!  :Smilie:  )

----------

